# Prodiamine Applications



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Fellow forum members, the only thing I know for sure his that I have decided to go with Prodiamine for my pre-e.



Past that, my head is in a fog regarding the best way to proceed. Here is what I think I know....

I plan to calibrate my sprayer to lay down 1 gallon of carrier (water) per M mixed with somewhere between 0.4 and 0.83 ounces (0.8 to 1.66 tablespoons) of granular Prodiamine. I was thinking 0.83 ounces, but have learned that the amount listed on the label is the total amount that should be applied over a 12 month period. If that is the case, I will certainly need a 2nd application in the Fall and should go with the lower dosage of 0.4 ounces or 0.8 tablespoons.

As was stated in the Apollo 13 movie....'can someone check my numbers?'


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Get a scale to measure out dry chemicals. Best and most accurate way to make sure you are mixing the right amount of product.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@cnet24....will do.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would recommend using a gram scale like this. It's a good ~$10 investment. You are correct that 0.83 ounces (weight) per thousand is the max rate per year. You would divide that into however many applications you plan to make.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ware @dfw_pilot For someone in near Houston, TX, what would be a good approach? Split the yearly in 4 equal applications (one now, and then every 3 months?). Split into 3 applications skipping the high heat of summer (less likely for weeds to survive?)? Use dimension for the other applications?

@datcope I also suggest getting a scale and practice your application with water first. We had members measure wrong before (prem or PGR). They normally disappear without providing an update of what happen to their lawns. Just take your time, dont rush and it will be fine.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> For someone in near Houston, TX, what would be a good approach? Split the yearly in 4 equal applications (one now, and then every 3 months?). Split into 3 applications skipping the high heat of summer (less likely for weeds to survive?)? Use dimension for the other applications?


I would yield to someone like @Iriasj2009 or @Ecks from Tex on how to manage pre-e apps in south Texas.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

g-man said:


> Split into 3 applications skipping the high heat of summer (less likely for weeds to survive?)?


I dont think the 4th app is necessary for summer breakthrough. Most seeds will have long germinated by the time we reach summer temps(maybe not chamberbitter, but a glyphosate/paintbrush app would work for that). If something comes up, just spot spray with a post emergent.

I know some have recommended Pennet Magnum (high price tag) for a mid/late spring, pre-em/post-em crabgrass control or dithoipyr.

I did a .40/.40 spring/fall prodiamine split last year. I felt like I had some breakthrough after our heavier spring rains. I'm considering doing .40 Prodiomine on Feb 10th and doing a dithoipyr app in April.


----------



## khayden10 (Apr 24, 2017)

Question about Prodiamine I overseeded with annual ryegrass this fall. Can I put down a pre-e? Or when should I? I also just purchased MSM after reading thru @Ware overseeding project.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

khayden10 said:


> Question about Prodiamine I overseeded with annual ryegrass this fall. Can I put down a pre-e? Or when should I? I also just purchased MSM after reading thru Ware overseeding project.


Good question - the Prodiamine 65 WDG label says: _To reduce the potential to injure overseeded turf, wait 60 days after seeding or until after the second mowing, whichever is longer, before applying Prodiamine 65 WDG._


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

Here's my Prodiamine label. It gives the equivalent amount of tablespoons/1000sqft per year based on their oz. measurements. I have centipede which is why it's highlighted.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would apply the PreM. You are planning on killing your annual ryegrass.


----------



## khayden10 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, I skipped my pre-e this past fall due to putting down rye and yes I plan killing it off. I guess my question is does it matter the time frame/wait period of spraying Prodiamine and MSM? Or could I mix them together? (without getting to technical I'm still new to all of this and learning as I go)


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

khayden10 said:


> Yes, I skipped my pre-e this past fall due to putting down rye and yes I plan killing it off. I guess my question is does it matter the time frame/wait period of spraying Prodiamine and MSM? Or could I mix them together? (without getting to technical I'm still new to all of this and learning as I go)


I'm putting down my Prodiamine application (.47oz./1000 sqft) this Sunday. Temps will be nearing 60 and the winds will be light. My target date was Feb 4 but I don't think a few days would matter.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I applied mine on Monday January 21st, was starting to see a fair amount of weeds starting to break through the canopy. It is my first time using it and also sprayed the mulch landscaped areas, anxious to see how it turns out.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Awesome points everyone....I am feeling more confident on putting down that 1st application.

@@Ware @cnet24 Great advice...I purchased this scale last night. Now I just need to order my Prodiamine.



@g-man Regardless of the outcome, I plan to stay around, but you never know. lol And I do plan on a test run. I was thinking that once I get my new sprayer, I will mark off a 1 M area in my driveway, pour 1 gallon of water into the sprayer and put it down to gauge the speed I will need to go on my lawn tractor. And of course, this will pay off when I start putting down my liquid fertilizer (I'm watching that other thread closely).

With everyone's input, I think I will go with two applications this year...0.4 ounces/M the first week of February and 0.4 ounces/M the first week of September.

Finally, now that the plan is starting to come together, I am starting a lawn journal so that I can document the progress of the yard.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> I would recommend using a gram scale like this. It's a good ~$10 investment.


Comes in handy at college parties, too.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

lol


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

What do you mean per M?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

rhanna said:


> What do you mean per M?


M is the Roman numeral for thousand.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Ware said:


> rhanna said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean per M?
> ...


Got it, for some reason I was thinking metric so there would need to be a conversion.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You'll see /k and /M used a lot here for "per thousand square feet".


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks to @g-man I learned that M = 1000sqft = 1ksqft, that it comes from the Roman numerals (MXVII) and that the turf industry uses it to avoid confusion with potassium (K).


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

This question may be dumb, but I have calculated my Prodiamine application for my front yard to be 0.8oz of product. Would it hurt anything if just to round it up to 1oz?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

soonersfan4512 said:


> This question may be dumb, but I have calculated my Prodiamine application for my front yard to be 0.8oz of product. Would it hurt anything if just to round it up to 1oz?


What was your calculation to get to 0.8 oz?


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

Ware said:


> soonersfan4512 said:
> 
> 
> > This question may be dumb, but I have calculated my Prodiamine application for my front yard to be 0.8oz of product. Would it hurt anything if just to round it up to 1oz?
> ...


I went with this formula...

0.47 x 1700 = 0.799


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

soonersfan4512 said:


> I went with this formula...
> 
> 0.47 x 1700 = 0.799


Assuming you're working with Prodiamine 65 WDG, the max annual rate for bermuda is 0.83 oz per 1,000 ft2[/sup]. So the annual max for 1,700 ft[sup]2[/sup] would be:

0.83 oz x 1.7 kft[sup]2[/sup] = 1.411 oz of product​
Applying 1.0 oz to 1.7 kft[sup]2[/sup] would be a rate of 0.59 oz per 1,000 ft[sup]2 - or 71% of your annual max. I would not apply more than 50% of the annual max in a single application, but YMMV.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

Ware said:


> soonersfan4512 said:
> 
> 
> > I went with this formula...
> ...


Ok I get it now. Thanks Ware! I was hesitant to ask since I am new here, but I am glad I did!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

soonersfan4512 said:


> Ok I get it now. Thanks Ware! I was hesitant to ask since I am new here, but I am glad I did!


No worries! Ask away - that's why TLF exists! :thumbup:


----------

